# Movie Studio Schwinn 1947 Straightbar L.A.



## KingSized HD (May 14, 2018)

This looked interesting to me; seller says the bike was used on the Warner Bros studio lot and shows their inventory tag. They’re asking $500
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/d/1947-schwinn-studio-bike/6587055047.html


----------



## buickmike (May 14, 2018)

Might be the one shown in opening of north by Northwest.  Id buy.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 14, 2018)

very cool bike with my favorite fork.


----------



## cash4chaos (May 26, 2018)

I bought this bike , it's actually a 46 it has the tapered kick stand.


Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 1, 2018)

A second chance to buy it:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232788932375


----------



## cash4chaos (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm the guy selling it.The bike is sweet but I've got another 46 BA-107 project going on  I thought I'd buy this and stash away, But a Shelby has caught my eye now.


Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 2, 2018)

I just want to know who was in charge of putting that WB inventory sticker on!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 9, 2018)

Where are you located and what eouwo you take for it?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 9, 2018)

Kickstand is not tappered....post 1948


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 9, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Kickstand is not tappered....post 1948





Say what?


----------



## cash4chaos (Jun 10, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Say what?



Your wrong 46, was the only tapered kickstand. The bike starts with a D serial # But who knows what happened after the Schwinn Factory Fire in 1948.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2018)

cash4chaos said:


> Your wrong 46, was the only tapered kickstand. The bike starts with a D serial # But who knows what happened after the Schwinn Factory Fire in 1948.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk





 I posted "*say what"* and I'm wrong? WTF.

 This bike does not have a tapered stand. You're wrong, and I quote.

*I bought this bike , it's actually a 46 it has the tapered kick stand.




*


----------

